# In Memory



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Was wondering, south lot late September, early October, Clyde and I had some fun on AI, good fishing bud, so, I bring one rod, wont fish it, but figure a cookout and times remembered might be worth it.

Anyone care to join me?

If so, lets pick a Saturday, most off from work.

If not, well, Imma gonna do it.


----------



## runninglocal (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey Shaggy, I'm in.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Me too.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Imma looking at the 2 or 16th of October, both free weekends for me. Either of you have a preference? Wife even says she would like to help celebrate a good dude.

Could also do the 18th of September, which, for those wanting to fish some that weekend (though, in the past that a tad early for much good fishing), well close to the full moon, as is the 2 of October, so, 3 weekends let me know and imma there.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Shaggy, pm sent to you. Flea take a look too. Thanks !


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

If its far enough out i "might" be able to fly across America and spend a day or two. Work is unbearable and I might just wanna stay with the ponies


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

I am in, my vote is for the 16th 0f Oct.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Lets shoot for the 16th of October then. Gives everyone a shot to make plans iffin they want to attend.

I'll make a call to Jill and see if she is interested in comming and join us.


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Never knew Clyde but would love to come and hear the stories and meet some of the guys. I will have to see what my schedule is for the 16th. Will let you know.


----------



## rarod58 (Jun 24, 2010)

G-Hype said:


> Never knew Clyde but would love to come and hear the stories and meet some of the guys. I will have to see what my schedule is for the 16th. Will let you know.


Same here, will try to make this one. Oct is good, end of the tourist season for OCMD, reasonable room rates for an overnighter.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Bob, I'm in.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Fishbreath said:


> Hey Bob, I'm in.


And hopefully littlefish in too, Got some Green Day (and Ramones to listen to), and, maybe the new Black Pacific.

Jill marked calander and I will stay in touch with her, think she will be there, maybe with my favorite Cowboy flask.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I'll try to make it. Long trip from where I live now. But not as far as Hawaii.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Are you talking south lot Va?


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Are you talking south lot Va?


No, talking abouth the south lot Maryland side. Unfortunately, I havent ever tried fishing the Virginia side of AI, I might need to fix that problem this fall or next spring.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

lemme know Bob. catchin or not... my fondest and funniest memories of Clyde was on the beaches of AI. I promise to not bring any DVD's.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I'll be down on the OBX the week of the 8th thru the 15th of Oct and will try and make AI on the 16th.


----------



## sniper (Mar 30, 2004)

*Count me in*

I wouldn't miss it!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

If boss fish willing, we be there the 16th, if not I leaving late Friday, wanna see the sun rise! Clyde, love ya man, you found it...........


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Imma shooting for sunrise on Saturday, AI somewhere. I should be there by, 5 am at the latest but now figure 2 rods, because, iffin I took one and didnt attempt to catch, Clyde call me a fool. Bottoms up my friend, looking forward to sharing the Island, and the sunrise with ya once again.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Bob, 

I'll be thinking of you and especially Clyde at sunrise. I can't make it cause Littlefish has a football game at noon. I'm one of the assistant coaches. Thoughts will be with both.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Good luck Shaggy. Wish I could be there. Found out yesterday my car is totaled. Have to find a cheap and, hopefully, reliable alternative.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey, it's all good, I'm just gonna drive the car, make a day of it, hit the walkover at the south lot. Grabbing some bunker and toss heads, if lucky either Jill or grandaughter can bring one in, now that would be poetic justice, can hear them now take that.


----------



## SureFireSurf (Jul 6, 2010)

*Friends*

At the end I hope I have friends like he seems to have. What a great thing your doing for him. RIP


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Dang, go figure, Jill and Clyde beat me there. Got there before sunrise, next thing I know cell rings, "where are ya" told her at the beach watching the dolphins. She like Imma at the south lot.

Well, making it short, Jill and I spent a few hours talking, and laughing bout Hat. Sunrise was spectacular, she sent a few of his ashes, per his request, on the beach, and I feel at peace knowing, whenever Imma out there fishing, well he there with me.

Here's to you Clyde, thanks for letting me be your friend. 

:beer:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Well said brother.


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Clyde you will never be forgotten, Wish I was there to share in the moment, but the memories I have will live forever!


----------



## Sql (May 13, 2006)

You mean what?


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=78811&highlight=clyde+hat80


----------



## Sql (May 13, 2006)

shaggy said:


> http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=78811&highlight=clyde+hat80


Thank you Shaggy, for referring me back to the site. English is not my native language, and it took me a while to suspect something's happened to Hat, "In Memory", because he never bothered to say anything back. 

I don't read the threads all the time and that may be why I missed the post about Clyde. But from what I did read from the threads, he came across as a down-to-earth, intelligent and nice guy. Looking at his picture, I might have seen him once on the PLO pier. If it was him, he was riding a motorized scooter. He seemed a very considerate guy. He was surrounded by friends of his at the right-hand corner at the front.

Even though I never personally met you, but Clyde, allow me to join those "In memory" of you. So long, Hat80.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

With the motorized scooter could well have been him, looked kinda silly on that thing, but I always thought, dayum, I gotta walk to where?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Dang Bob, I never really visit the MD board anymore, wish I did and sorry I missed it. I was actually on the beach for the first time this yr that day (not at sunrise) but in NC. Thought about Clyde and the times we had fished together and the fun we had. Gave him a toast. Well, anyway, sorry I missed it.


----------

